# Avalon Grand Panama



## Brenda (Feb 14, 2006)

Has anyone stayed at thee Avalon Grand Panama? There are no reviews on this site.we will be there July 22- 29. Looking for comments.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 14, 2006)

Brenda,

Try Trip Advisor

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...r3441020-Avalon_Grand_Panama-Panama_City.html

Carolyn


----------

